
The Comparative Productivity of Programming Languages | Dr Dobb's - rohshall
http://www.drdobbs.com/jvm/the-comparative-productivity-of-programm/240005881
======
softbuilder
For those who read the comments before the content, ABORT ABORT! It's not even
worth your time to read about why it's not worth your time.

~~~
mattparlane
Agreed.

Also -- ASP is not a language, unless they're talking about VBScript, which I
would have thought would be lumped with VB.

~~~
softbuilder
That didn't bother me. I think there's a legit argument to be made for classic
ASP as its own language. The lack of distinction between .NET and pre-.NET
languages was the irksome bit for me. Edit: But far from the _only_ irksome
bit, hence my warning to others. :)

------
Lasher
Agree with Softbuilder. Treating all function points equally and trying to
come up with a generic "programming hours per fp" is about as useful as asking
"How heavy is a rock?"

------
brentashley
The list of languages covered made me look at the date on the article. I was
almost certain it would be pre-y2k.

Sounds like a blinkered enterprise Java-centric worldview to me. To have ASP
as the only scripting environment listed is just plain crazy in 2012. If
you're going to include scripting at all, where are Ruby, Python, Perl, PHP,
Javascript? If you want to talk about the productivity boost from high-level
languages, you have to include these.

~~~
bunderbunder
The last paragraph of the article is devoted to explaining why that is.

PHP was still a bit surprising, but the answer might be in the list there,
too. Any list that ranks classic ASP, COBOL, _and_ C# has to be working with
source data that represents a very particular and non-representative corner of
the software industry. Of course with a chance to look at that data costing
€5,200 we can probably only speculate. . .

~~~
brentashley
As was softbuilder, I was motivated to ABORT before the last paragraph -
thanks for persevering for the team!

Reminds me of the Monty Python killer joke sketch where the joke is translated
by a team of people line by line.

------
tikhonj
Now I know not to use Cobol for my next project, with data to back that up.
Progress.

